# Impaired transit and tolerance of intestinal gas



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI:Impaired transit and tolerance of intestinal gas in the irritable bowel syndrome. Serra J, Azpiroz F, Malagelada JR Digestive System Research Unit, Hospital General Vall d'Hebron, Autonomous University of Barcelona, Barcelona, Spain. [Record supplied by publisher] Abstract Background-Patients with irritable bowel syndrome (IBS) frequently complain of excessive gas but their fasting volume of intestinal gas is apparently normal. We hypothesised that the pathophysiological mechanism involved may be impairment of intestinal gas transit. Aim-To investigate intestinal gas transit and tolerance in IBS patients compared with healthy subjects. Methods-A gas mixture (N(2), O(2), and CO(2) in venous proportions) was infused into the jejunum of 20 patients with IBS and 20 healthy controls at 12 ml/min for four hours. Gas evacuation, initially flatus from the anus (two hours) and then intrarectally (two hours), was continuously recorded. Symptom perception (0-6 scale) and abdominal distension were measured at 10 minute intervals. Results-After two hours of external gas (flatus) collection, 18 of 20 IBS patients had developed gas retention (>400 ml), increased gastrointestinal symptoms (score >3), or abdominal distension (>3 mm girth increment) compared with only four of 20 control subjects. During intrarectal gas collection, 13 of 17 patients still exhibited abnormal responses. Conclusion-A large proportion of patients with IBS can be shown to have impaired transit and tolerance of intestinal gas loads. This anomaly may represent a possible mechanism of IBS symptoms, specifically pain and bloating. PMID: 11115817 ------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Interesting article, Eric. I wonder what causes the impaired transit?Thanks for posting this. JeanG


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

HI ERIC>Q: Do you have a copy of the whole study handy so I don't have to try to order it to just find the answer to one question? The interesting missing element is the patient selection criteria.To wit..."...intestinal gas transit and tolerance in 'IBS patients' compared with healthy subjects. "This would be an interesting finding if the symtpomologic subgroup were defined in the abstract, as obviously not all so called IBS involves impaired transit time...some have just the sopposite, so to consider these findings in the light of other studies regarding nociception issues the patient-selection criteria is critical.Do you know?ThanksPS to JEAN:There are several sources of impaired transit time (mechanisms) but I cannot comment or suggest possibilities without the patient selection criteria as a guidepost.have a DFDMNL________________ www.leapallergy.com


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Mike, I don't have the whole study, but it is in the current issue of GUT magazine.------------------ http://www.ibshealth.com/ www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Eric,Time to add GUT to the Christmas shopping list I guess.ThanksMike_______________ www.leapallergy.com


----------

